# Hello, newbie here...tearful and could do with some advice...!!



## twinklycupcake (Jul 17, 2012)

Hi, 
A little about me..we've have been trying since 2009, which has resulted in 3 miscarriages and an ectopic. Ive also had to lose a lot of weight (7stone in total) to be considered for IVF which put my BMI at 30 which was achieved this year to get the entitlement of 1 go on the NHS. I turned 32 this year. 

Hormone levels fine, scans done no problems. Husbands SA good. Had laparoscopy in May 2011 which showed just a dodgy tube-this was cleared of a hydrosalpinx (not removed as mis-informed by hospital, long story but wish I had had it removed, not blocked now which i hope is a good thing). Been told would need IVF.

Just had my first round of IVF which was cancelled on sunday after a scan showed that I wasn't responding to stims. Was on menopur 300iu for 7 days and increased to 450 for 3 days before cancellation. Prostap injection to DR. Was absolutely gutted and haven't stopped crying since due to this and the complete insensitve nature of the nurse that I have since been in touch with. During my scan the senior nurse told me that hardly any progress. They have since told me to reduce my weight further to a BMI of 27 which is another 1 and a half stone off and that the next go I will be on high dosage from the beginning and if I don't respond next time will look at DE and talks of Greece for a match!! I am so shocked by this as nothing has been mentioned before about my ovaries. Since losing the weight my periods have been more regular than ever and no indication from other hormone tests/scans that I could have a problem. I then called clinic yesterday just to clarify a few points only to be rudely spoken to and then to be told 'well you have small ovaries' -just out of the blue. Panic stations since and I have done nothing but sit and look on the internet to only be faced with doom and gloom. I now have been advised to get an AMH test done. I have gone for a second opinion with a private fertility clinic which my friend had success with and had a lengthy chat and felt so much better straight away that I didnt feel like it was the end of the world. She provided me with so much information and said speaking about DE was a bit premature. I really want to swap and even pay if we have to because I'm so stressed out with the NHS service we've had. Next app is end of aug were we will be having another nurses consultation to restart again. I asked about a different protocol and they just looked blankly at me. I know it's only the start of my IVF journey but feel so deflated already and every time i look at my husband i feel so guilty as he's so positive still. Just told me to get back in the gym as we've come this far and that to do all i can to be in a good place. bleurgh. any words of wisdom would be greatly appreciated! xx


----------



## Nosilab (Jun 29, 2011)

Hi Twinklycupcake

Firstly massive hugs to you     It makes me so mad when I hear of people being treated so badly and rudely!  It's just not acceptable, especially with the situation we find ourselves in (we didn't chose this - who would?!) when we're already feeling fragile and vulnerable.  Also very sorry to read about your 3 miscarriages  

Also, absolutely fantastic news on your 7 stone weight loss!  That is such an achievement in itself, you should be very proud of yourself.

I too was a poor responder.  I was on max stimms (Menopur) and still only managed to produce 2 eggs.  I was absolutely devasted when after my BFN I was told that there was no point trying IVF again and that I should consider DE!  At the time I was in total shock and broke down in tears in our consultants office, and then cried for days after as that had been the furthest option from my mind.  However, after having time to consider it, I've come to terms with this option and am now actually feeling really excited about it now.

However, saying that, I'm not sure you should give up on OE IVF just yet as you haven't really been given a fair chance.  If you're happy to consider going private then maybe that would be the better option for you, and give you the care and treatment you need and deserve.  If you paid for private treatment, do you know when you could have an appointment?  Might be a good idea to have the AMH test, it might put your mind at ease?

I wish you lots and lots of luck and hope you find lots of support and encouragement from FF xx


----------



## julielaura3 (Jul 2, 2012)

hi i think its amazing losing all that weight, i know how hard MC can be Ive also had 3 in 3yrs and they don't get any easier,  I'm not entitled to ivf on the nhs because we have a 4yr old together, but i understand bout the the rudeness as i think the nhs is terrible the way it treats people with fertility problems, they don't answer ur questions tidy and are rude when they do and make you feel stupid for asking, I'm on my last round of clomid 100 and then we will have to pay private i wish you all the best, and send all my positive thought out too you  
sending you lots of baby dust you way, and keep your chin up, be positive xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

to FF, Twinklycupcake!!! Have a good look round the site, post in whatever section you want and make yourself at home. There are so many sections here with a huge amount of information, so whatever you are going through there will be someone here to help you.

First, huge congratulations on your amazing weight loss so far, you must be so proud of yourself. Wish I had your willpower!

Sorry to hear that you have had such a distressing time, both with your losses and the insensitive way you were dealt with by your clinic. Glad you have now found a clinic that treat you a lot better, treatment is stressful enough without the attitude of "professionals" adding to it. I think weight does have an influence, my mum was chatting to her cousin about my fertility issues at a family funeral (yes, you read that right!) because the cousin works for a fertility clinic. The first question the cousin asked was "is she overweight?". But saying that, I had successful treatment with a BMI of 35.

Here are a couple of links that I think might help you.

IVF General chat ~ CLICK HERE

Keep a diary of your treatment (or read the experiences of others) ~ CLICK HERE

Cycle Buddies (undergoing treatment at the same time) - CLICK HERE

Regional ~ CLICK HERE

The What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~   CLICK HERE

Our live chat room has a new member chat at 8pm on Wednesday. Here is our Chat Zone section which will give you info on other chats: CLICK HERE

Please feel free to ask more questions here, or on any other part of the site, there will be wonderful helpful people there to give you lots of support, information and cyber hugs if you need it. We go through all the highs and lows of treatment together.

Good luck!            

Sue


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

ooops!  My post crossed with Thetis's!  I will keep mine up as well, you get advice from 2 moderators for the price of one!! 

Sue


----------



## twinklycupcake (Jul 17, 2012)

Thank you so much for all of your responses! i love this website..everyone is great!!!

I sent the senior nurse a complaint email today regarding my treatment. Was sat in slimmers meeting this morning and my phone rings and its her wanting to discuss whats happened to me. 

She went through all my results with me, advised that next go will be on a different protocol, to lose weight and we go from there. And I have normal sized ovaries..hallelujah!! she has told me she has spoken with the nurse and it's in her hands now. Feel a bit more positive but she has said that it may still not work. Thats fine but at least give me a chance to start before mentioning DE. I have also been doing research on other clinics aswell as don't want to just count on my friends advise as we are all in different situations. 

A better day and I lost another 1lb at slimmers club..!! I'm on my way to that BMI of 27!!
Thanks for the support and the information!
Much appreciated xxx


----------



## Nosilab (Jun 29, 2011)

Fab news all round then, a much better day for you    So pleased the senior nurse called you back in person to discuss what happened.  Well done on the 1lb off at slimming club     I went to a slimming club a while back and loved it!  Gives you so much motivation to keep going!  Keep up the good work, you're doing soooooo well!   xx


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Fabulous news - I've deleted my thread ... sorry looks a bit confusing, think Sue and I were racing to welcome you! 
A very friendly bunch on here ....

There's the weight management board here that you can join. It's a hidden board, so you'll need to request access via your profile.

You'll see some familiar names in there.. 

*Weight Management ~ *CLICK HERE

   Tis xx


----------



## Hopefully Soon (Mar 26, 2012)

Hi,

I just wanted to say I am totally with you on this one. I have just had my first IVF cycle cancelled due to non response. Was on buserelin 4 weeks, 2 days, then menopur 300ui for 5 days and 450ui for 7 days with no response. Totally devastated as had a follicle there during DR phase.

We have review on 14th August to discuss next cycle so be interesting to see what they say. We next cycle sept so fingers crossed they come up with something that works.

good luck with your next treatment xxx


----------

